# O.G. UNLIMITED'S Grand opening



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

"SHOW & SHINE" SUNDAY OCTOBER 4TH. AT THE NEW HOME OF O.G. UNLIMITED. COME CELEBRATE O.G. UNLIMITED'S GRAND OPENING. FRIENDS,CARS,BBQ... YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE! 2505 S.252ND ST KENT,WA 98032 FOR MORE INFO CALL (206)853-5775


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

COME CHECK OUT THE FEATURED CAR THAT WILL BE AT THE SHOW AND SHINE GRAND OPENING. THE O.G. UNLIMITED STAFF WILL BE AVAILABLE ALL WEEKEND TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT YOUR CLASSIC CHEVY NEEDS. GRAND OPENING WILL BE ON THE 3RD AND 4TH OF OCTOBER, THE SHOW AND SHINE WILL BE HELD ON SUNDAY THE 4TH STARTING AT 9:00AM


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 12 2009, 09:13 AM~15059362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 12 2009, 09:13 AM~15059362
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gonna have to check that out


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 13 2009, 04:32 PM~15068472
> *gonna have to check that out
> *


That would be nice to see some local car clubs.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 12 2009, 09:13 AM~15059362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

nice conrats on the new shop


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Sep 13 2009, 09:23 PM~15071451
> *nice conrats on the new shop
> *


Thanks! If you can get the word out in Yak town about the show and grand opening that would be much appreciated.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 13 2009, 06:38 PM~15069357
> *That would be nice to see some local car clubs.
> *


just stock some 67 parts like skirts :biggrin:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Sep 14 2009, 07:30 PM~15081539
> *just stock some 67 parts like skirts  :biggrin:
> *


Gotcha covered!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 13 2009, 09:54 PM~15071929
> *Thanks! If you can get the word out in Yak town about the show and grand opening that would be much appreciated.
> *


Yeah no problem there i can do that


----------



## marcelo (May 12, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marcelo_@Sep 15 2009, 12:51 PM~15088678
> *CONGRATULATIONS :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! Maybe one day we can put that 59 in our show room.


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 13 2009, 08:42 AM~15065651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 13 2009, 08:42 AM~15065651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Dont forget northwest riderz! October 4th Show & Shine at the new home of O.G. UNLIMITED 2505 S 252ND ST Kent,Wa 98032. Stop by and check out some rides,O.G. Unlimiteds new shop and some free BBQ. Hope to see you there.


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 20 2009, 10:58 AM~15132762
> *Dont forget northwest riderz! October 4th Show & Shine at the new home of O.G. UNLIMITED 2505 S 252ND ST Kent,Wa 98032. Stop by and check out some rides,O.G. Unlimiteds new shop and some free BBQ. Hope to see you there.
> *


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 20 2009, 10:58 AM~15132762
> *Dont forget northwest riderz! October 4th Show & Shine at the new home of O.G. UNLIMITED 2505 S 252ND ST Kent,Wa 98032. Stop by and check out some rides,O.G. Unlimiteds new shop and some free BBQ. Hope to see you there.
> *


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

king of cali car hop in sacramento Oct 18th at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Sep 25 2009, 10:33 PM~15190296
> *king of cali car hop in sacramento Oct 18th at hi low hydraulics go on 2 shows n events 4 more info  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 12 2009, 09:13 AM~15059362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 13 2009, 08:42 AM~15065651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Hope it dont rain! :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Sep 28 2009, 11:28 PM~15215500
> *Hope it dont rain! :biggrin:
> *


HOPE IT DONT EITHER,CUZ IM DEFINATELY PEEP'N THIS OUT.C U SUNDAY GUYS  ......


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Come take pictures with the lovely O.g Unlimited girls this Sunday.


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Valentine with Valentine's Gentelmens Club will be at the Show & Shine on Sunday giving free hair cuts. So come on down and get faded up!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

hey rick, i can see you are busy but youre not returning my emails
cheers
andrew


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Great turnout today at the grand opening. Tomorrows show & shine should be a good one! For more info please feel free to call the shop at (206)824-6LOW


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

SOME PICTURES OF THE O.G. UNLIMITED SHOW & SHINE


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice day out for a show, sorry we couldnt make it, had a funeral to go to. Any more pics


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Oct 4 2009, 10:03 PM~15268632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knew i didn't wont to see her fuck she is sexy... good looking rick and bobby and every1 at og..


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Oct 4 2009, 09:29 PM~15268334
> *Nice day out for a show, sorry we couldnt make it, had a funeral to go to. Any more pics
> *


It was a nice day. We got lucky. :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice shop, 
Its good to have a shop for low lows from Olympia thats closer to us then Everet and Hillsboro


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Oct 4 2009, 09:03 PM~15268632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE 4


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

It's 4 sale


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Oct 4 2009, 09:24 PM~15268287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OH TANA,U SHAVED UR HEAD????? :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: 
:biggrin: N E WAYS,NICE TURNOUT & I HAD A GOODTIME THEIR.THANX RICK & BOBBY,WE NEEDED A SHOP LIKE THIS N THE NW 4 LIKE THE LONGEST TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

what services do you provide?? full resto,frame wrape,hydo installs..ect..ect..??? thanks!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Oct 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15268517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 6 2009, 07:34 AM~15281110
> *what services do you provide?? full resto,frame wrape,hydo installs..ect..ect..??? thanks!!
> *


they sell dope, fight dogs and pimp hoes over there


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 6 2009, 02:06 PM~15283496
> *they sell dope, fight dogs and pimp hoes over there
> *


Gangster


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Oct 4 2009, 09:49 PM~15268517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Oct 6 2009, 08:34 AM~15281110
> *what services do you provide?? full resto,frame wrape,hydo installs..ect..ect..??? thanks!!
> *


Yes all that and a full line of belair and impala parts. If you have any questions feel free to call the shop at (206)824-6LOW


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

"WOW Congrats! " on your new shop :biggrin:...looks top notch way to go Fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Oct 7 2009, 04:23 AM~15290504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These pictures are tight


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Oct 8 2009, 11:36 AM~15303094
> *These pictures are tight
> *


Those are taken by AZ, he does really great work. You can check some of his picts out on his page http://www.myspace.com/azphotoz


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Oct 8 2009, 03:20 PM~15304929
> *Those are taken by AZ, he does really great work. You can check some of his picts out on his page http://www.myspace.com/azphotoz
> *


He did a pic of Brds MC and he efecs or whaever he does are real nice


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e262/jui...ng/DSCF7462.jpg


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT OG UNLIMITED


----------

